# Adding a 16 ohm speaker jack TO my 5e3



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've built my 5e3 a while back & I went with the Hammond 1760e Output transformer which has the 4,8,16 ohm impedance wires ,I've had the 4 & 16 ohm wires (white & yellow) tied off & I want add the 16 ohm jack next to the 8 ohm jack where the external speaker jack use to be . my question is can I use the same shorting jack as the primary 8 ohm jack ? & would i run the black common wire from other jack to the new jack in the same manner & use the White 16 ohm wire to the tip .


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes the black will be common to both and the white to the tip of your new output jack. However you must disable the shorting switch on the original jack if wired as such. The external speaker jack is always non-shorting.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Yes the black will be common to both and the white to the tip of your new output jack. However you must disable the shorting switch on the original jack if wired as such. The external speaker jack is always non-shorting.


 Thanks 
So omitting the center tab on the 8ohm jack should do it ?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The switch, usually centre tab will be wired to the ring or ground tab. No connection there please.


----------

